# Opteron 4386 Temperature



## User23 (Aug 30, 2013)

Is there a chance to get temperature from the sensors?


```
FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE-p3 #3 r254954: Tue Aug 27 13:19:00 CEST 2013
CPU: AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 4386                  (3100.01-MHz K8-class CPU)
```


```
:~ # kldload amdtemp.ko
kldload: can't load amdtemp.ko: File exists

:~ # sysctl dev.amdtemp
sysctl: unknown oid 'dev.amdtemp'
```


```
:~ # k8temp -d
CPUID: Vendor: AuthenticAMD, 0x600f20: Model=02 Family=f+6 Stepping=0
Advanced Power Management=0x7d9
   Temperature sensor: Yes
 Frequency ID control: No
   Voltage ID control: No
    THERMTRIP support: Yes
   HW Thermal control: Yes
   SW Thermal control: No
   100MHz multipliers: Yes
   HW P-State control: Yes
        TSC Invariant: Yes
:~ # k8temp 
:~ #
```


----------



## fonz (Sep 4, 2013)

User23 said:
			
		

> ```
> :~ # sysctl dev.amdtemp
> sysctl: unknown oid 'dev.amdtemp'
> ```




```
[CMD=%]sysctl -a | grep temp[/CMD]
[del]net.inet6.ip6.use_tempaddr: 0[/del]
[del]net.inet6.ip6.temppltime: 86400[/del]
[del]net.inet6.ip6.tempvltime: 604800[/del]
[del]net.inet6.ip6.prefer_tempaddr: 0[/del]
[del]hw.usb.template: 0[/del]
[HIGHLIGHT]hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 40.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 61.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 56.0C[/HIGHLIGHT]
dev.amdtemp.0.%desc: AMD CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors
dev.amdtemp.0.%driver: amdtemp
dev.amdtemp.0.%parent: hostb3
[HIGHLIGHT]dev.amdtemp.0.sensor0.core0: 61.0C
dev.amdtemp.0.sensor0.core1: 56.0C[/HIGHLIGHT]
dev.amdtemp.0.sensor1.core0: -38.0C
dev.amdtemp.0.sensor1.core1: -38.0C
```


----------

